# 2003 silverado air conditioner recharge



## emen657 (Jun 13, 2009)

How can i tell which port is high pressure and which is low pressure


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The high side port is on the discharge line and the low side port on the suction line.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

With the switch to R134A refrigerants, the connectors are different. The charge connector (low side) will not fit the high side.


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

The high side port is bigger.


----------

